# main cable in my flat



## banquo (Mar 4, 2008)

The main cable supplied by the electricity supplier is often exposed in the way you describe. Not only inside the house or flat, but often you will see them exposed outside the building as well. If the cable is armoured (and the supplier's cable is always armoured) then there is nothing wrong with that. The conductors are protected by steel wire sheathing, which is bonded to earth, and are weatherproofed too. 
You need to be sure that the meter belongs to the electricity supplier, and is not an additional meter installed by a landlord. If you pay your bills directly to the supplier, and not to a landlord, then the meter belongs to them, and so does the cable.
If you are concerned, ask them to come and look at the installation.
They are obliged to do that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

* As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

